# Brake hardware kit



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can get just the brake hardware kit for replacing front brake pads and or rear brake pads on the 2nd gen chevy cruze?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

booyakashao said:


> Does anyone know where I can get just the brake hardware kit for replacing front brake pads and or rear brake pads on the 2nd gen chevy cruze?


I looked at oreillyauto.com . They had brake hardware bolt kits (for a 2017 Cruze), but I didn't see any of the spring clips in a kit or packaged by themselves, however they are often included with the pads.



https://www.oreillyauto.com/shop/b/brake-systems-16456/brake-pads-shoes-16515/brake-caliper-bolt-pin-11261/ae6b4759a1c8/2017/chevrolet/cruze?q=brake+caliper+bolt%2Fpin



HTH.

Doug

.


----------

